# Weigand scope mounts?



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Just ordered a no drill scope mount and rings combo from Weigand. Anybody have any experience with this package?


----------



## pacecars (Jun 3, 2012)

For what gun?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

7 1/2inch Ruger Redhawk in .41 mag


----------



## frankwright (Jun 5, 2012)

If it is this one, it has worked great for me. I have never had it shift or loosen on me.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

frankwright said:


> If it is this one, it has worked great for me. I have never had it shift or loosen on me.



Not quite the same. My gun doesn't have the factory milled slots in the frame thus requiring the removal of the sights.


----------



## GAR (Jun 6, 2012)

Have one on a 7 1/2 Ruger Redhawk in 357 mag.
Works good, and very easy to mount.

Tom


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 6, 2012)

GAR said:


> Have one on a 7 1/2 Ruger Redhawk in 357 mag.
> Works good, and very easy to mount.
> 
> Tom



Thanks! I was skeptical when I ordered it. Glad to see some positive feedback.  Now I just gotta wait cause they are back ordered.


----------



## GAR (Jun 7, 2012)

Well worth the wait.
You will enjoy it.

Tom


----------



## Old Coach (Jun 13, 2012)

I have one on a Smith 629, Ruger Single Six, and Ruger MKII. Great product.

Coach


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

After a long wait. I finally got my scope mount and rings this past Saturday. The customer support was awesome. They kept me informed on the status of my order. They emailed me to let me know that a machine had went down thus stopping production all together for a couple of days. Then emailed me when it was back up and running. When I opened the box there was a hand written note apologizing for the wait and that they truly appreciated my patience.  They even sent a small tube of thread sealer as a gift for being patient. All in all I will do more business with Weigands and would gladly recommend any looking for a pistol scope mount to check them out.


----------

